# Can anyone recommend any iphone Apps.



## lou2 (15 Jul 2010)

I've only 4 apps for my Iphone so I think I might be underutilising it!! Could anyone recommend any general apps that people find good. Thanks.


----------



## addob (16 Jul 2010)

There's an app for just about everything, what are you interested in?


----------



## pugwall (16 Jul 2010)

*Fring* – excellent app that logs into Skype, gmail chat, MSN chat, Yahoo chat – all in the one app!
*iMapMyRun* – excellent exercise app. 
*Dublin Buster *– Dublin bus mps, timetables etc
*RTE News 3G *– watch the news on the go!
*Remote* – control your itunes on your PC/laptop from your iphone
*Google Earth*
*NYTimes* – interesting reading on the go
*Convert Units *– as it says on the tin
*Dessid* – handy app to retrieve password for your eircom wifi
*Shazam* – ever hear a song on the radio and want to jknow who is singing it and what the name of the song is????
*Compass*
*Huff Post *– interesting reading on the go
*eBay* – really handy when buying or selling
*pic2shop* – scans barcodes and provides you with cheaper online price locations
*RedLaser* - scans barcodes and provides you with cheaper online price locations
*Carzone.ie*
*GmailApp *– decent gmail app


----------



## schmile (16 Jul 2010)

Have used all the above would also recommend 

Ping - free iPhone to iPhone texts (some smart phones also use ping so it would apply to these too not sure which ones though) 

Eirtext - use your free webtexts through this easy to use. 

My bill - tells how many minutes, texts, data, mms you have left. 

Coin dozer - a silly but addictive game. 

Entertain me (entertainment.ie) gives you cinema times and locations

App box - its just one app but it contains loads of other apps. It opens out just like an iPhone set up but the apps are all listed inside (sorry for my bad explanation) includes things like calculator, address book, converter.... saves you having loads of individual apps that clutter up your actual iPhone screen

Ebay, Amazon, Wordpress, facebook, twitter,skype - depending on your needs. 

There are thousands of apps out there you just need to see what kind of thing you are interested in and search. I have had my phone for almost a year and still discovering new things.


----------



## lou2 (16 Jul 2010)

Brilliant recommendations, thanks!


----------



## Yoltan (5 Sep 2010)

For photography: Photgene, Photo fx, ColorSplash. Cameras: Quad Camera, Hipstamatic, Gorillacam, Pano.


----------



## gianni (5 Sep 2010)

the most highly addicitive game/app ever invented:

Angry Birds

you'll not be disappointed...


----------



## TarfHead (30 Nov 2010)

VLC Media Player

For playing AVIs (DivX) on the iPhone


----------



## ajapale (30 Nov 2010)

Torch
IMDB
tuneinradio
tripadvisor


----------



## paddyc (1 Dec 2010)

Bump - transferr contacts, images etc over 3g/wi-fi - works across different phones
XE - currency rates
Paypal
My Home & Daft 
Nav Free - free sat nav app, not sure if its any use.
Dublin Bus
Dublin RTR (dart and commuter train times)


----------



## sfag (4 Dec 2010)

more votes for XE currency, skype.

also tune in radio, spotify (need a uk account to get at it and pay a subscription but it is brilliant, and last.fm also need a uk account). 
irish weather.
fat booth
and VLC - which solves all the video compatibility issues that exist with the apple devices.

The tom tom app is expensive (60eurs) but works perfectly.,


----------



## capall (7 Dec 2010)

Flight watch -departures and arrivals for Irish airports
Sky news and sky sports
Collins pocket Irish dictionary
Tv3 app- catch up app very good can watch Vincent browns program if u miss it
London tube app
Bord gais app

Epicurious for the cooks
Google app with voice search
Tvu player lots of tv stations 
Lotto results
Hotel app-very easy to use to search and book hotels
Amazon app
Canabalt


----------



## lou2 (29 Jan 2011)

Have found a great one myself called viber which gives free calls to and from iphones with viber installed.


----------



## DrMoriarty (29 Jan 2011)




----------



## kellyetch (1 Feb 2011)

What do you prefer? Is it for gaming, communication, camera or data processing purposes?

Here's my list:

- dropbox
- fring
- plants vs zoombies 
- facebook
- skype
- twitter
- tonepad


----------



## ajapale (1 Feb 2011)

Google Latitude.


----------

